# Bulls have apparently extended an offer to Ronnie Brewer



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Signing Allen would mean Memphis would completely severe ties with Ronnie Brewer, who it acquired from Utah for a protected 2011 first-round pick in February. Brewer wasn't extended a $3.7 million qualifying offer and became an unrestricted free agent.
> 
> Brewer apparently wasn't willing to commit to the Grizzlies' latest offer because of pending negotiations with Chicago and Utah.


http://blogs.commercialappeal.com/the_memphis_edge/grizzlies-basketball/


Good move. I would hope Chicago would have the edge via Utah.

By the way, how many players are we going to keep out of Salt Lake? Sheesh.


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm really hoping this works out for Chicago. I like the Korver signing and the potential Redick signing, but they are both shooters with below average defense... Brewer would help balance that out... But, should we sign all 3?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Firefight said:


> I'm really hoping this works out for Chicago. I like the Korver signing and the potential Redick signing, but they are both shooters with below average defense... Brewer would help balance that out... But, should we sign all 3?



I'd be fine with all 3. 4 guys manning the 2 and 3 positions. We'd still need a backup PG though. Other than that, we'd be all set if we add one more big (Brad Miller, perhaps).

Rose, PG
Redick, Brewer, Korver
Deng, Brewer, Korver
Boozer, Miller
Noah, Asik


Pretty good looking rotation.


If Orlando matches Redick:

Rose, PG
Brewer, Korver
Deng, Korver
Boozer, Miller
Noah, Asik

Still looks pretty good. Less shooting, more defense.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

i like it. gives us some Reddick insurance


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

not sure how good he's after that injury. didnt he rupture his hamstring? thats a brutal injury.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

sounds like you guys are making plans for orlando to match reddicks offer, may be a better move since brewer is the superior athlete and defender


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

You'd think he'd choose Chicago over Utah based on the direction of the clubs and the fact that Utah dumped him midseason for salary reasons. But I'm concerned about how he has recovered from his injury. Can he be or has he been worked out recently or do we just have to go on his agent's biased word?
Tony Allen must still be concerned abt the death threats if he'd rather sign with Memphis over us.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I like that. A more legit SG, and I'd maybe start him over Redick to give some D and size/athleticism in the backcourt. If your #2 SG and #2 SF were Redick and Korver, you'd have some major shooting firepower coming off the bench, which would be nice to have. He's at least a guard-forward instead of forward-guard like Korver  lol


----------



## Merk (May 24, 2006)

Nice, id like the signing


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

yayyyy. now lets trade for kirielinko and we can be the chicago jazzzz haha.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> yayyyy. now lets trade for kirielinko and we can be the chicago jazzzz haha.


Not a bad idea really. The more athletic SFs with some D ability we have to match up on LeBroad the better.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I think a lot of people kinda take it as an insult as calling us the Jazz of the East but IMO if the Jazz when in their prime as a team played in the Eastern Conference they would have made the Finals and at worst have been a second seed.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Childress appears to be headed to Phoenix. Grabbing Brewer is definitely something I'd like to happen for us.


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> I'd be fine with all 3. 4 guys manning the 2 and 3 positions. We'd still need a backup PG though. Other than that, we'd be all set if we add one more big *(Brad Miller, perhaps).*Rose, PG
> 
> Redick, Brewer, Korver
> Deng, Brewer, Korver
> ...


I'd rather have Brad than Asik, but if we are going to bring Asik over here for this year then it doesn't make sense to re-sign Brad. Asik would spend all his time on the bench like Gray thus no development and it would be another waste of a 2nd round pick. I was hoping to keep him in Europe for couple more years, then bring him over once this teams roster is more complete and had experience playing together. Similar to what the Pistons did with Okur when they won that championship.


----------



## Jazzercised (Jul 10, 2010)

Chicago Jazz FTW!


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

We need Ronnie Brewer even if we sign Reddick. He is the last decent, somewhat 2-way shooting guard out there.
I assume his agent is currently negotiating with the Bulls and Jazz.
I fear that the Jazz will offer him a much larger contract because they are reeling from losing Matthews and Korver and because they can go over the cap with the money the BULLS allowed them to spend by giving them a $13M trade exception from the Korver deal. 
WHY DID WE DO THAT?!!!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

> The chances they hang onto Orlando restricted free agent J.J. Redick are probably less than 50 percent.
> 
> Whether they get Redick or not, the Bulls' next targets are expected to be former Jazz and Grizzlies swingman Ronnie Brewer and ex-Spurs guard Roger Mason. If they get Redick, the Bulls will have about $6 million left to spend; without him they're back up to $13 million.


http://www.dailyherald.com/story/?id=393361

Also mentioned is that there's a "good chance" that Brad'll be back.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

BullsBaller said:


> I'd rather have Brad than Asik, but if we are going to bring Asik over here for this year then it doesn't make sense to re-sign Brad. Asik would spend all his time on the bench like Gray thus no development and it would be another waste of a 2nd round pick. I was hoping to keep him in Europe for couple more years, then bring him over once this teams roster is more complete and had experience playing together. Similar to what the Pistons did with Okur when they won that championship.



Asik is definitely coming over, as he has agreed to a contract. However, I don't think you can bank on him until you've seen him play against NBA players and you know what you've got. I think Boozer, Taj, Noah, Brad, and Asik sound like about the right mix of bigs in terms of offering a good mix of versatility.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> http://www.dailyherald.com/story/?id=393361
> 
> Also mentioned is that there's a "good chance" that Brad'll be back.



If the moves he describes are how we fill out the roster, I'll be thrilled.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)




----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

I like this direction. Didn't we pass on Brewer to get Thabo?


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

I'm nervous on this one. I hope we get some news real quick. There are no other decent defensive-stoppers left out there and Utah's got lots of money to offer.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Good move for the Bulls. Now if they get a backup point and resign Brad Miller they'll give anyone a run for their money in the east.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

Good move? They haven't made an offer yet to Brewer. This thread is titled incorrectly. Can someone change it to avoid any confusion?


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

This is good news:
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5374949
Looks like the Jazz will spend the cap space we gave them on Al Jefferson. 
Hopefully now they will not challenge us on Brewer.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

During Korver's press conference, he said he's been texting Ronnie Brewer to join him and Boozer in Chicago (probably management made him). Hope it happens.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Why would you say that management probably made him? He's probably just recruiting a guy he's had a chance to play with... doesn't seem out of the ordinary to me.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

VanillaPrice said:


> Good move for the Bulls. Now if they get a backup point and resign Brad Miller they'll give anyone a run for their money in the east.


They couldn't put up a serious fight against the lebron+cavs team. Ronnie Brewer would be a nice aquisition for any team but..............


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

mo76 said:


> They couldn't put up a serious fight against the lebron+cavs team. Ronnie Brewer would be a nice aquisition for any team but..............


First of all we did put up a fight against the Cavs.

Second this is a completeley different team. We had no depth, no shooters, no interior presence. We added Boozer, great shooters, and will undoubtedly continue to add more depth.

Third: Ah well, I garee we will be big underdogs to the Heat. 

But not based on your flawed logic.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

Lots of interest in Brewer (6 teams)- likely the reason for the lack of definitive news - he most likely won't come cheap with that many suitors ($5MM+; Cleveland could make a large offer) but Chicago is still the best combo for playing time and a competitive team (he'd be a back-up for Boston and Portland). 
Utah probably drops off this list with the signing of Raja Bell. We offered Raja Bell a 2-year $8MM incentive-based deal which he rejected (thank God - he's too old) likely meaning that we still HAVEN'T EVEN MADE BREWER AN OFFER. Maybe he wanted $5MM per+ and we didn't want to spend that much so we went ahead with Raja Bell. Can't make the excuse to Brewer that we were waiting for the Reddick decision if we offered Raja Bell a contract while we waited).

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2010/basketball/nba/07/14/ronnie.brewer/

Chicago, Boston, Portland, Utah, Washington and Cleveland have expressed interest in free agent swingman Ronnie Brewer, league sources told SI.com. The 6-foor-7, 227-pound Brewer averaged 8.8 points in 58 games last season. After being traded from Utah to Memphis in February, Brewer suffered a partially torn right hamstring that limited him to five games with the Grizzlies.

Chicago's interest in Brewer is likely to increase if Orlando matches the three-year, $19 million offer sheet the Bulls extended to J.J. Redick last week.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Still behind the idea of signing him on. Thabo-equivalent, i'd guess. Perhaps not as cool, though.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Just my own speculation: I think Brewer wants to join Chicago -- Korver & Booz have been recruiting him -- but he is waiting to see if the Reddick offer sheet is matched before he makes the decision.

In other words, he may not sign if we get Reddick. But may sign if we don't get Reddick (more playing time, nearly guaranteed starting role).


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

yodurk said:


> Just my own speculation: I think Brewer wants to join Chicago -- Korver & Booz have been recruiting him -- but he is waiting to see if the Reddick offer sheet is matched before he makes the decision.
> 
> In other words, he may not sign if we get Reddick.* But may sign if we don't get Reddick* (more playing time, nearly guaranteed starting role).


From what I've read it's almost guaranteed he signs if we don't get Reddick...

But, I'd really like to see him sign regardless.... we need that defensive wing with Korver/Reddick being primarily shooters with average defense.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

Good Hope - Thabo was a cool-looking dude with an interesting background. I'm sure he and Noah would have been fast buds. However, I cringe when remembering the trajectory of his 3-point shots. It was like he was throwing darts.
yodurk- I think he is holding out because he can get more money from Chicago if the Magic re-sign Reddick (bigger role).


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Agent: Bulls interest Brewer

http://sports.espn.go.com/chicago/nba/news/story?id=5383699

CHICAGO -- Free agent swingman Ronnie Brewer is interested in playing for the Chicago Bulls, according to his agent Henry Thomas. 



> ESPNChicago.com Bulls blog
> The latest news from Bulls reporter Nick Friedell. Blog
> The interest from Brewer's camp comes as no surprise considering the tenuous nature of the offer sheet J.J. Redick signed with the Bulls last week. The Orlando Magic have until Friday to match the Bulls' three-year, nearly $20 million offer sheet for Redick.


read the full article at the link.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Not really a fan of Brewer. I'd rather a shooting guard that can shoot.


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

News of Bulls interest in Brewer:

http://espn.go.com/blog/chicago/bulls/post/_/id/1342/brewer-could-be-bulls-next-target



> The reports coming out of Orlando saying that the Magic are going to match the Bulls offer sheet for J.J. Redick shouldn't come as much of a surprise. Even though the Bulls front-loaded Redick's deal, it was always a bit of stretch to think the Magic wouldn't match it.





> So where does all this Redick news leave the Bulls?
> 
> Well, this news esentially guarantees that Gar Forman is on the phone with Henry Thomas, trying to figure out just how much it would take to get his client Ronnie Brewer to come to Chicago.


That sounds like speculation...?


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

---


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Thanks for the new sig!


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

Good Hope said:


> Thanks for the new sig!


you're welcome


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Makes since. They needed a shooter for that position, so they hired one of the worst shooters at that position.

He probably was the best guy left though.


----------

